# Tecumseh 5.5hp: Gas in the oil!?!?



## Ooinn99 (Apr 3, 2005)

I would appreciate some help with my troubleshooting efforts with my Tecumseh 5.5 hp lawnmower engine (LEV115). This problem started with the engine flooding out. This would result in gasoline entering the oil sump. I thought that their must be a hole in the carburetor float. I ordered a new float, needle and bowl gasket.

I replaced the parts, changed the oil (verified the correct oil level, 22 oz.), and filled the engine with gasoline. The mower started on the second pull (after being stored for 4 months, gas drained) and ran well. I did notice that once per 4-stroke cycle the mower would experience a shake. I attributed the shake to the engine firing (4-cycle engine). I shut down the mower and stored the mower for the evening. I went out to mow the grass the next day. I check the oil level before each use. I noted that the oil level was excessively high and smelled as if it was mixed with gasoline. I checked the gas tank, and sure enough, the gas tank had drained (dry) a proportional level to the rise in oil level. I am perplexed.

While I have worked on car engines, I have never rebuilt a lawnmower engine. Is there some type of crank case ventilation system that, if faulty, would blow gasoline into the main cylinder, causing the excess gasoline to drain past the ring and into the oil sump? How about a faulty valve (compression force blow back through the carburetor, siphoning fuel through a crank case breathing system and filling the oil sump with gasoline)?

I apologize for the long-winded post. Even thought this is not a top of the line mower, I like the features (highboy rear wheels, rear bag, mulch plug, and ergonomic handle, 22” cut, 5.5 Hp with manual throttle). The lawnmower looks practically new and has few hours on the engine. I have not found a model with similar features in my local stores for under $320. Therefore, I would like to fix this one.

TIA


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check your gaskets over, yeah it has a breather much like a car. could be the float isn't set right, or well was faulty.


----------

